

Ask HN: Which windows web hosting do you use? - yr

Which windows web hosting do you prefer ? I'm looking for something easy to setup and less expensive.
======
vyrotek
<http://www.ASPNix.com> \- I've been using them for almost 3 years. They
really good about putting the latest .Net frameworks and betas when they are
available.

